# Mit welcher Hand...



## Germanfreez (24. August 2010)

Mit welcher Hand öffnet ihr Flaschen?

Mit der "starken" oder mit der "schwachen"?


----------



## Somero (24. August 2010)

hmm ok aber warum zur Hölle willst du das wissen?^^


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Somero schrieb:


> hmm ok aber warum zur Hölle willst du das wissen?^^



Du verstehst es einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2010)

Das weiß doch jeder, mit welcher Hand man Flaschen öffnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Germanfreez (24. August 2010)

Somero schrieb:


> hmm ok aber warum zur Hölle willst du das wissen?^^



Darin besteht möglicherweise der Sinn des Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite, mich hat es nur gerade verwundert.. für mich ist das natürlich auch klar mit welcher Hand ich meine Flasche öffne (Mit der Linke obwohl ich Rechtshänder bin), nur genau das hat mich irgendwie erstaunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo doch die motorik bei der "starken" Hand ausgeprägter sein sollte, benutzten trotzdem viele die "schwache" Hand.


----------



## Asayur (24. August 2010)

Ich habe gut einen Monat mit der linken Hand meine Flaschen geöffnet (bin aber Rechtshänder und öffne sie normalerweise auch mit rechts, aber da ich mir ein wenig meinen Daumen abgesägt hatte, konnte ich es nicht, bis die Narbe etwas verheilt war^^)


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Ich bin Linkshänder, *halte die Flasche mit der linken Hand* und *schraube sie mit der rechten auf.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2010)

Bin rechtshänder und öffne Flaschen meistens auch mit rechts. Manchmal auch mit links. Denke kommt auch stark darauf an, wo die Flasche steht. Wenn sie näher zu deiner rechten steht, wirst du sie mit der rechten greifen und mit links öffnen und andersrum.


----------



## Trooperus (25. August 2010)

Ich greife die Flasche immer mit der Rechten und öffne sie mit der linken Hand.


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

Linke Hand hält sie, Rechte öffnet sie.

Jenach Flasche aber auch mit den Zähnen.


----------



## schneemaus (25. August 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bin rechtshänder und öffne Flaschen meistens auch mit rechts. Manchmal auch mit links. Denke kommt auch stark darauf an, wo die Flasche steht. Wenn sie näher zu deiner rechten steht, wirst du sie mit der rechten greifen und mit links öffnen und andersrum.



/sign

Beim Autofahren z.B. öffne ich sie IMMER mit rechts, weil ich mit der linken meistens das Lenkrad festhalte und mit der rechten dann die Flasche aufschraube auf längeren Fahrten... Jetzt grad steht meine Flasche links von mir, dann mach ich sie mit links auf.


Kann mich aber bitte jemand über den Sinn des Freds aufklärn?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. August 2010)

In der Foren-Übersicht liest man nur "Mit welcher Hand..." und ich dachte erst mal an einen Spam-Thread, der die Frage beinhaltet, mit welcher Hand man ... nunja, seine Bedürfnisse in die eigene Hand nimmt.


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

Blood hast du nicht verstanden, dass "Flasche öffnen" nur eine Umschreibung des ganzen ist, natürlich reden wir hier von anderen "Flaschen", ich finde auch nett, dass Schneemaus auch auf längeren Fahrten mal die "Flasche öffnet"!


----------



## Silmyiél (25. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> In der Foren-Übersicht liest man nur "Mit welcher Hand..." und ich dachte erst mal an einen Spam-Thread, der die Frage beinhaltet, mit welcher Hand man ... nunja, seine Bedürfnisse in die eigene Hand nimmt.




Dito ^^


aber linke Hand hält, rechte Hand öffnet


----------



## Dominau (25. August 2010)

So wies grad passt.
Wenn die rechte Hand grad an der Maus ist nehm ich die Linke.
Aber normal die rechte Hand :>


----------



## Ellesmere (25. August 2010)

<<< Rechtshänder.
Rechte Hand hält die Flasche, linke öffnet den Deckel.
Find ich persönlich auch logisch (ok, manche sagen ich bins nicht ^^) , aber die Flasche zu halten ist ja "schwerer" als den Deckel zu öffnen. Und meistens benutze ich auch beide Hände zum öffen - also wenns ganz schwer aufgeht. Quasie eine Konterbewegung dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (25. August 2010)

Ich bin Linkshänder daher mit der Linken Hand!


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Blood hast du nicht verstanden, dass "Flasche öffnen" nur eine Umschreibung des ganzen ist, natürlich reden wir hier von anderen "Flaschen", ich finde auch nett, dass Schneemaus auch auf längeren Fahrten mal die "Flasche öffnet"!


ROFL! Ich kann nicht mehr! XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

Ich öffne Flaschen entweder mti den Füßen oder mit den Zähnen...

Oder ganz selten auch mal mit der Linken Hand (bin Rechtshänder)...aber nur wenn ich mich unbeobachtet fühle...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Ihr Wichser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ihr Wichser!



Was zur?!
Sollte man als Mod nicht ein wenig auf die Ausdrücke achten?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Was zur?!
> Sollte man als Mod nicht ein wenig auf die Ausdrücke achten?





Asayur schrieb:


> Blood hast du nicht verstanden, dass "Flasche öffnen" nur eine Umschreibung des ganzen ist, natürlich reden wir hier von anderen "Flaschen", ich finde auch nett, dass Schneemaus auch auf längeren Fahrten mal die "Flasche öffnet"!





Bloodletting schrieb:


> In der Foren-Übersicht liest man nur "Mit welcher Hand..." und ich dachte erst mal an einen Spam-Thread, der die Frage beinhaltet, mit welcher Hand man ... nunja, seine Bedürfnisse in die eigene Hand nimmt.




Ich sag' nur das, was Ihr eine halbe Stunde lang umständlich umschreibt. Wozu brauchen wir überhaupt einen Thread über sowas?


----------



## Doofkatze (25. August 2010)

Von einem Mod hätte ich das nicht erwartet.

Ich bin Rechtshänder.
1. Es stimmt eig, was vorhin schon erwähnt wurde. Die Flasche zu halten, wird meistens als schwerere Arbeit empfunden, weshalb diese die tatsächliche Hand übernimmt.
Die linke Hand dreht hierbei nur oben.
Anders bei mir speziell beim schließen. Ich schließe meine Flaschen immer fest zu.
Meine linke Hand hält fest, meine rechte Hand schließt mit Gewalt den Deckel.

Theorie Nr. 2:
Beim aufmachen dreht man nach links, beim zumachen nach rechts. Die Bewegung nach rechts kann die rechte Hand einfacher, die Bewegung nach links die linke Hand (jeweils das Deckel drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. Bei anderen Situationen, wo je eine Hand benutzt wird (autofahren, obwohl da zum Teil auch die Knie reichen *duck*), nimmt man die, die frei ist

3. beim "Flaschen öffnen" (für die, die es interessiert) gibt es eine Maus- und eine freie Hand. *versteck*


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

Ja, ich weiss, dass du das Umschriebene ausgedrückt hast, aber man sollte mit solchen Ausdrücken vorsichtig hantieren, gerade im Internet, wo keiner einen Grinser im Gesicht sieht, sonst
fühlt sich jemand persönlich beleidigt und das fällt im Endeffekt nur auf dich zurück.

Ich wollte dich damit nicht in eine "Ecke drängen" oder dich bemängeln, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, dass du das Umschriebene ausgedrückt hast, aber man sollte mit solchen Ausdrücken vorsichtig hantieren, gerade im Internet, wo keiner einen Grinser im Gesicht sieht, sonst
> fühlt sich jemand persönlich beleidigt und das fällt im Endeffekt nur auf dich zurück.
> 
> Ich wollte dich damit nicht in eine "Ecke drängen" oder dich bemängeln, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht!



Keine Panik, habe ich auch nicht so empfunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde nur, wenn Leute sich über sowas unterhalten, dann können sie ruhig mal den Stock aus dem... oh, jetzt hätte ich es fast schon wieder getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

Naja, ich glaub ja immernoch an das gute im Menschen und denke, dass der Thread so gemeint war, wie er begonnen wurde und nur ein paar dazu beigetragen haben, dass es abdriftet (mich eingeschlossen)^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich das mit der "Flasche" auch noch nicht gehört habe. Han(d) Solo, den Jürgen würgen, den Zyklopen niederringen, Willi Wurm hat gekotzt... Wie kommt man von Flaschen auf... na ja, eigentlich will ich es gar nicht wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

Ich könnte jetzt erzählen, warum ich darauf gekommen sein könnte, aber das schreib ich hier nicht rein, wenn du es wissen willst PM @me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> 2. Bei anderen Situationen, wo je eine Hand benutzt wird (autofahren, obwohl da zum Teil auch die Knie reichen *duck*), nimmt man die, die frei ist
> 
> 3. beim "Flaschen öffnen" (für die, die es interessiert) gibt es eine Maus- und eine freie Hand. *versteck



Höh ? versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Autofahren mit den Knien? Flasche öffnen mit den Knien? Wie geht das denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum zweiten: Die Maushand kann ich ja noch verstehen ...aber was machst Du mit einer freien Hand?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*steh gerad ziemlich auf dem Schlauch *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, die Flasche wird in den Knien eingeklemmt und mit den Zähnen geöffnet, dann muss man auch nicht das Lenkrad loslassen.

... Ausserdem ist das (gerade für Männer) ein Unbeschreibliches Gefühl, wenn man seine eigene Flasche mit dem Mund erreicht.


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

"Auf dem Schlauch"! XD


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2010)

linke Hand... mit der rechten hallte ich die Maus!


----------



## Ellesmere (25. August 2010)

Lol^^ 
Selbst wenn wir bei dem Beispiel einer reellen Flasche bleiben, dann öffnet man die dann ja mmit den Zähnen und nicht mit den Knien...!

Und mal weitergedacht...man sieht auch nicht mehr allzu viel vom Strassenverkehr bei der Technik.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte zu Unfällen führen...und dann sollte die Flasche nach Möglichkeit reell sein und keine Metapher...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Ist vor allem so blöd, wenn die weißen Flecken, die man für Taubenscheiße hält, tatsächlich *innen* an der Windschutzscheibe kleben. 

Aber wenn wir schon beim Öffnen mit den Zähnen sind - Kronkorken entfernte ich grundsätzlich nur so. Flaschenöffner sind was für Mädchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

Darum ist auch wichtig, regelmässig die Scheibe von beidseiten Schmutz- und Fettfrei zu halten (zählt das eigentlich als Schmutz oder eine Fett-Art?)


----------



## sfgamer (25. August 2010)

Ich bin Rechtshänder, drehe den Deckel mit der Linken Hand auf - halte die Flasche also mit der Rechten.
Ich hab es mir halt so angewöhnt :s , es andersrum zu machen empfinde ich als schwerer, obwohl die rechte ja meine Haupthand quasi ist.


----------



## Edou (25. August 2010)

Unterschiedlich, mal mit Links mal mit Rechts öffne ich eine Flasche.
Jenachdem mit welcher hand ich nach der Flasche greife.


----------



## Ykon (25. August 2010)

Beidhändig.


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

Er hat auch nur Wi_*ch*_ser mit nem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dahinter geschrieben.

Eigentlich ist nur Wi_*xx*_er als Beleidigungswort zu empfinden.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2010)

Ich lass meine Flaschen von zarten Frauenhänden aufdrehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





yves1993 schrieb:


> Er hat auch nur Wi_*ch*_ser mit nem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wtf?


----------



## sfgamer (25. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Er hat auch nur Wi_*ch*_ser mit nem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol^^


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

ich lass mir die Flasche von den zarten Händen meiner frau öffnen.sie hat da mehr Gefühl drin.und wenn es mal schwierig geht nimmt sie halt noch den Mund dazu...

dachte übrigens nich das es so viele linkshänder gibt.ehrlich nicht....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Wie wäre es mit "Beiden Händen" ??


----------



## Asayur (25. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich lass mir die Flasche von den zarten Händen meiner frau öffnen.sie hat da mehr Gefühl drin.und wenn es mal schwierig geht nimmt sie halt noch den Mund dazu...
> 
> dachte übrigens nich das es so viele linkshänder gibt.ehrlich nicht....





In Europa beträgt der Linkshänder Anteil ca. 10-15%, Schätzungen gehen weiltweit von 35-50% aus.


----------



## Elda (25. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Ich bin Linkshänder, *halte die Flasche mit der linken Hand* und *schraube sie mit der rechten auf.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here


----------



## sfgamer (25. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> In Europa beträgt der Linkshänder Anteil ca. 10-15%, Schätzungen gehen weiltweit von 35-50% aus.



Das ist interessant Oo ... wieso hat Europa einen viel geringeren anteil als der Rest der Welt?

und wenn man mal die umfrage hier betrachtet ... 54 sind Momentan rechtshänder, 6 Linkshänder


----------



## Dweencore (25. August 2010)

Mal so mal so, achte nie darauf wie ich die Flaschen öffne.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2010)

Erklärt mir jemand den Sinn des Threads, um dessen Überleben zu sichern? ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Es ist eine Wissenschaftliche Studie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (25. August 2010)

Flasche halten in der Rechten. Links aufmachen.

Musste eben eine Flasche aufmachen ....war mir da nicht sicher.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich lass mir die Flasche von den zarten Händen meiner frau öffnen.sie hat da mehr Gefühl drin.und wenn es mal schwierig geht nimmt sie halt noch den Mund dazu...



Also wenn wir mit den Vergleichen schon so weit gehen, dann warte ich nur noch darauf, wie jemand erklärt, dass er Flaschen mit dem Staubsauger öffnet oder dazu ein Pfund Hackfleisch benutzt, das er extra dafür zwischen den warmen Rippen seines Heizkörpers plaziert...


----------



## Lari (25. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also wenn wir mit den Vergleichen schon so weit gehen, dann warte ich nur noch darauf, wie jemand erklärt, dass er Flaschen mit dem Staubsauger öffnet oder dazu ein Pfund Hackfleisch benutzt, das er extra dafür zwischen den warmen Rippen seines Heizkörpers plaziert...



Ich nutze dafür ja ein Schnitzel im Glas...

Linke Hand Flasche, rechte Hand öffnet.
Bin offiziell allerdings Linkshänder.


----------



## eMJay (25. August 2010)

Apfelkuchen nicht vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (25. August 2010)

Ich bin sehr enthäuscht von euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr wart alle schon mal Intellektueller beim Spammen, hiermit deklariere ich diesen Thread zu einem Spamthread und schließe ihn *mit beiden Händen* ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

